# Kollar Racing



## Goat51 (Oct 27, 2015)

Just want to share some "props" for Andy. My KYB struts are here and springs/mounts are due to arrive today. He's a straight shooter and I'm glad I spent my money with him. (he was lower overall than anywhere else too). :wink3:


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Andy has been good for the community. I bought my springs and some bushings from him years ago. Never have heard a bad word.


----------



## tiretread (Sep 28, 2015)

Definitely a great vendor. I just put some bushings in my RCA that I purchased from him. Believe they got to me in 2 days. Great service.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

In my experience, Andy is as good as his word. I asked his advice on a new suspension and ordered same. Received it as scheduled but didn't get around to having it installed for several months. At which time the installer discovered a bent part. I contacted Andy and he replaced it immediately and without question.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Bought almost all my stuff from him and everything else from maryland speed. Andy is a great guy


----------

